# upgrading to a boat



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys now ive had my hobie outback for a year or so now i think the honey moon is over!! now dont get me wrong i do love the outback!! kayak fishing is bliss peaceful and fun.But im thinking of upgrading to a tinny!As i like the top of the range im saving up to get a 4.5m flat bottom tinny with rod lockers live well etc etc now im in no rush to buy a boat as i want to get one im really keen on im just wondering if anyone else has upgraded from a yak to a boat here and loved it or missed the yak?as i can keep both the boat and the yak which will be really cool but i just dont think id use the yak anymore and why would you when the boat has everything in it fully ready to go instead of having to load the kayak and all the bits to go with it that takes up valuable fishing time ??that and i can probaly still get 2k for the kayak so that helps the funds towards the boat and thats why im thinking of doing the change as you have all the gear everything ready to go drive up drive away with the boat.so any ideas guys im always up for a chat


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got both. I bought the stinker after having the yak for 5 years because I needed to not get eaten by crocs while I lived in the top end. It's a quintrex hornet trophy side console with a 50 yammy 4-stroke and a 55lb minn kota on the front. It's an absolutely superb platform to fish from. Now that I'm living back on the sunny coast however, the majority of the fishing I want to do is offshore. I've taken the boat across the bar once in very benign conditions and it was great. I used to take it offshore up north all the time but there was no problems with a bar on the river as it was on the western cape which sees little or no swell. 
Anyway. I feel a lot more comfortable taking the stealth offshore. The boat's great but it's designed for rivers and lakes primarily, and the conditions have to be pretty spectacular for me to risk the bar. If I was really into bream comps or something like that I doubt the yak would ever get used again but as it is the boat's gathering a lot of dust. I guess what I'm getting at is that it depends on what sort of fishing you want to do and where you plan to fish as to which craft suits the purpose better.


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got both, had periods of having a big boat for 20+km offshore but finally settled with a anglapro tinny and my kayaks, just have tackle for each so I can grab and go without sorting through shit and finding ya left something home when ya need it. never be without a kayak though just for the simplicity of it all.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I fished exclusively from a kayak (hobie quest, then revo 13) for about 5 years and then bought a tinny and sold the kayak. Since then i've upgraded to a new Quintrex 490 Escape and love it. Recently sold my Malibu X-13 and looking to buy another Revo 13 shortly. I've found that since i've owned a boat, I haven't used the kayaks i've owned much. I still like having the option though and find the yak good to take on quick camping trips.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm considering a boat. a few reasons, one being able to take others out. Another being able to deal with wind/currents easier. Plus when offshore being able move to other areas if the place your at is quiet. That's one if the biggies at the moment.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Upgrade? That's a massive downgrade!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Can you handle being known as Tinniehead though?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a boat.
Never used it as much as I use my kayak.
Never caught as many fish from it as I do from the 'yak.
Didn't have a lock up shed to keep boat in, so had to load and unload before/after every trip, flush motor, buy fuel, insure it, rego...
Boats are good. They are even better if someone else has to maintain them!

If you can afford to, keep the 'yak.
Initially you probably won't use it, but wait until the novelty of the boat wears off. If you still aren't using the 'yak, sell it.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I have my Prangler 12 now and also a Smartwave 3500 (also plastic) with a 30 on the back, which, by the way, is probably the best riding, most stable and safe sub 4m boat on the planet ;-)
Best of both worlds as it's nice to take someone else out for a fish in the stinker


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

I have both an old haines hunter v17 for taking the family out for a day of fishing or skiing love the way this boat handles just about anything,but definitely wouldn't part with the kayak so easy to paddle near to where I want to fish put in the water and paddle out.Plus getting in and around the oyster beds can be a nightmare in a boat.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

spork said:


> I had a boat.
> Never used it as much as I use my kayak.
> Never caught as many fish from it as I do from the 'yak.
> Didn't have a lock up shed to keep boat in, so had to load and unload before/after every trip, flush motor, buy fuel, insure it, rego...
> ...


 X 2 on everything Spork said. I had a 17' half cabin before I got the yak. It did offer the opportunity to get quickly from A to B when the fish weren't biting, and take others out.

Downsides: drifting across shallow reefs quickly in any breeze, then firing up the 70 horses to go back around would shut the snappers down. Took a long time to get ready, or clean up afterwards. Expensive to maintain. Worst of all after getting ready, getting the ramp before dawn, getting in the water, and then finding the motor wouldn't start - devastating (and don't start me on the embarrassment of forgetting to put the bungs in). 
When I got my first yak, I used the boat less and less.

Keep both.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Hay buddie,
ive got both and agree that you will catch more fish from the yak.
even fishing the same tides and the same spots from yak and boat, there is a definite improvement in catch rate from the kayak. 
I think its a stealth thing to be honest.

Boats are expensive. Trailers are a constant source of headache with bearings and trailer lights blowing.
Outboards seem to go well if used regularly. I don't have faith in motors 9especially 2 strokes) that only get used once a month. 
fresh fuel seems to be a key here.

I tended to take the kids out in the boat and it became more of a family outing than a serious fishing trip.

All in all, in terms of avoiding boat ramp rage and queues, avoiding all the costs and simple relaxed fishing...i'd go the kayak everytime.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> Hay buddie,
> ive got both and agree that you will catch more fish from the yak.
> even fishing the same tides and the same spots from yak and boat, there is a definite improvement in catch rate from the kayak.
> I think its a stealth thing to be honest.


I totally agree with you, Pete... I've even told tinnie operators that the little wavelets were making a drumming noise on his hull that I could hear a hundred metres away... even suggested to one fellow, after he asked me what should he do, to hang bags over the side to stop the wavelets hitting the hull.

The noise downstairs to the fish would be quite loud... whereas the wavelets make no noise against the hull of the Acadia, and I'm catching heaps more fish from it than I ever did from my old tinnie... and better fish as well!

Motors put the fish down... just as do chucking the anchor over, and noisily running the anchor chain over the hull... one fellow even banged frozen bait against the hull to break off some bait... often tinnie operators motor past so close I could easily cast into their craft...

One mate with a tinnie uses an electric motor... will not use the out-board when anywhere near the spot he'll fish... sidles up to the spot with the leccie and brains 'em... puts it in anchor mode and fishes the arse out of that place, then moves on.

Sneaky does it for him, and...

Sneaky does it for me!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

upgrade?

rego
fuel
servicing
trailer rego
parking
really!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > Hay buddie,
> ...


Jimbo, i did a very interesting test over at peel island one day. i had the kids feeding bream little bits of bread and we kept dropping just a single sinker on the floor of the fibreglass boat. They would definitely shy away. I'd imagine a tinnie with metal on metal would be much worse.
I rate stealthiness the number one under estimated aspect of fishing.

There is one exception i found. when motoring over a sand bank that is , say, 18inches deep. the motor will often mash up the bank and the local fish (especially whiting and bream) will move in and feed in your trail. I caught a very nice trevally one day like this.
I think yabbie pump noise excites fish too.
When fishing in a foot of water on a flooding tide, i will often lean over the yak and just give a few good pumps to stir the bottom. Seems to bring them on.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> Jimbo, i did a very interesting test over at peel island one day. i had the kids feeding bream little bits of bread and we kept dropping just a single sinker on the floor of the fibreglass boat. They would definitely shy away. I'd imagine a tinnie with metal on metal would be much worse.
> I rate stealthiness the number one under estimated aspect of fishing.
> 
> There is one exception i found. when motoring over a sand bank that is , say, 18 inches deep. the motor will often mash up the bank and the local fish (especially whiting and bream) will move in and feed in your trail. I caught a very nice trevally one day like this.
> ...


Allatime finkin' Pete! That's pretty cluey!

Brother to a mate of mine was a commercial fisho... often had sharks nobble his catch... saw a video on sharks showing them coming in for the kill but reacting violently to sharp noises by shying away... that got him thinking... after that, when he thought his catch might get nobbled, he'd whack the hull with something hard.

That saved him heaps of fish! and of course, money.

Cheers Jimbo


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

....


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys plenty to think about here as i dont have commitments family kids etc i do take the yak out once or twice a week and i know if i do purchase a boat it will get used as much if not a little more as it is quicker to load up then the yak therefore getting more fishing arvos in.Im still undecided but i have a few months of saving before the funds are there so i have time to think about it.It is a good chunk of cash (if i spend 12-15k) for a so called toy but to me its not a toy the same as the yak its what i love doing .... i work and i fish thats all i do so why not have a great set up.my kayak has almost everything done to it and its a great feeling taking it out peaceful smooth and i like to fish buy myself also not having a mate in the boat telling me where to go etc. so plenty to think about but cheers for the input guys i guess its one of those things in life you got to make the decision yourself to find out if its what you want or not.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Gbc, that's a very impressive boat.
I presume you have electric trailer brakes, how do you find them?
having them fitted to my car as we speak and don't want to dial up the brakes too high and have them locking on me.

Hobiehead, aluminium is probably the way to go over fibreglass in terms of ease to look after.
You will find quintrex are dearer then the stessls, clarkes, bluefins and other brands as they advertise them more but a lot of the cheaper brands are made in the same telwater factory.

Remember to not leave dirty fuel in the boat if you are not using it for a while, buy a really good marine battery, get a board for the lights if you can to stop slat water dunking and chain the motor to the boat if you are leaving it outside.

cheers


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Digger said:


> Haven't had to pay for any servicing as yet.
> I can carry as much as I like. 4 or 5 rods and heaps of tackle...most of it lives in the boat now.
> I'm in and out of the water in 5 minutes.
> Not much difference in cleaning time. (2 yaks)
> ...


Do you wash the boat and trailer and flush the motor? I used to find my boat was a minimum of 1/2 hour to clean after every trip. The yak never took me more than 2 minutes. I also found that gear and tackle that got left on the boat got salt damage / corrosion unless washed after every trip. 
I have both (kinda) and only ever fished from the boat when I had someone with me or I really wanted to get out to the Keppels. Mostly it got used for tubing and family trips.
I honestly can't see someone using their boat more than their yak due to decreased set up and pack up times. That's one of the biggest advantages of a yak.
Have you thought about getting a box trailer? That way you could leave your gear in the yak and no more lifting.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I up graded to a Kayak , sold the Boat, best thing I ever did.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah we are in the process of finding a box trailer as there's a few of us that take them out but as the trailer won't fit in the shed I don't think it will work. Maybe I should stop complaining about the time it takes to load on and off and appreciate the fact that we live in the best country in the world and have the opportunity to take out one of the best made.kayaks on these beautiful waters!! I do love kayak fishing I guess it's like anything in.life when you got it you want something else and if I get rid of it.... Well u never know what you had till its gone. It is all good fun anyway! Cheers


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

ive had 3 yaks a tinnie and currently a 4.6m cuddy cab
i started with a cheap yak then went to the tinnie thinking i would catch more fish being able to go further a field but found i was fishing the same areas, i then bought a better yak and found it got first preference 99 percent of the time so sold the tinnie and both yaks and bought my pro anglet and loved it and could take one of my kids with me. i ended up selling it late last year and buying the bigger boat due to the kids now being 6,4 and 2 and all three always wanting to go fishing. i just ciuldnt do that on the PA. im enjoying fishing from the boat with the kids more than anything but i really really really miss my yak and will get another as soon as the budget allows
i guess what im trying to say is its horses for courses and everyone has different needs at different times in there lives


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Had two boats, one when I first took up kayaking, sold the boat not long after I purchased my second or third kayak. Overall wish I had kept it, especially for the days/weekends where its too sloppy for a kayak but still okay for a boat. 20 odd kayaks latter, I bought a boat again, a real POS, now have that on the market and as soon as that sells will be buying the boat I should have purchased this time second time round. Still have 4 kayaks, can't see myself ever getting out of kayaking especailly now that I'm caravanning too. I only really want a boat to explore far and wide in Wivenhoe dam...so thats why I'm back into boats.

And Digger you are welcome on any kayak forum, you have contributed plenty....

Cheers


----------



## AKFFModTeam (Apr 21, 2014)

Just had a slash and burn, don't make me come back.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

grinner said:


> Gbc, that's a very impressive boat.
> I presume you have electric trailer brakes, how do you find them?
> having them fitted to my car as we speak and don't want to dial up the brakes too high and have them locking on me.
> 
> ...


G'day Grinner,

No electric brakes on this one. She's under 2 tonne so hydraulic over ride disc brakes on the front axle are the order of the day. They require more maintenance than car brakes but aren't too bad all up.

She's not quite as impressive to look at as she was 10 years ago, but still holds her head high enough. That photo of it on the beach at Fraser was waaay back in 2003 when the hilux was still new.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

You'll regret it mate


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

hobiehead said:


> Yeah we are in the process of finding a box trailer as there's a few of us that take them out but as the trailer won't fit in the shed I don't think it will work. Maybe I should stop complaining about the time it takes to load on and off and appreciate the fact that we live in the best country in the world and have the opportunity to take out one of the best made.kayaks on these beautiful waters!! I do love kayak fishing I guess it's like anything in.life when you got it you want something else and if I get rid of it.... Well u never know what you had till its gone. It is all good fun anyway! Cheers


If you can't fit a trailer, then I assume your boat won't fit either. So you won't be able to leave it loaded. In fact, you'll have to either cover it or regularly clean the leaves out it.


----------

